# Lid Prices



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh my gosh. I was in at a regional retailer today - they have regular moouth lids at $3.99 and wide mouth at $5.99 - per dozen! With rings was higher. I'll be checking the grocery - and with Tattler!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Our Winco (grocery) has Small mouth for $1.59 and Wide mouth for $2.99. The Feed store is about a dollar higher for each.
Yup, these days we gotta shop around for sure.


----------



## Lydia (Dec 1, 2009)

Kmart had the standard ones just over a dollar and the wide mouth ones around $1.50 when I was in a few days ago.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm about a thousand miles from the nearest Kmart but if I were able, I'd be stocking up!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Got a Wal-Mart? Regulars are $1.50 /dozen.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

judylou said:


> Got a Wal-Mart? Regulars are $1.50 /dozen.


Not at mine, they're $3.99 for regulars! I don't know if they've gone up so much because there are so many more people canning or what, good grief! I'm going to check out the K-Mart and see if they have any, thanks for the tip! I never go there, makes me crazy as the store is dirty and they only ever have one checker, and I'm usually the only customer in the entire store, gives me the creeps. But for those prices, I'll make an exception, lol.


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

judylou said:


> Got a Wal-Mart? Regulars are $1.50 /dozen.


We do have Wal-marts up here in the big towns. Mine is 2 1/2 hours away on a good day. Lids are normally 3.99 or so up here. And nobody ships up here for cheap.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

WOW! What a price difference. Just bought 5 doz. last Friday for $1.50 each - same we had been paying all summer - and they had probably another 30 dozen more on the shelves. Will have to check this week and see if our price jumped too. may wish I had bought them all.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Mrs.Swirtz said:


> We do have Wal-marts up here in the big towns. Mine is 2 1/2 hours away on a good day. Lids are normally 3.99 or so up here. And nobody ships up here for cheap.


Does the barge bring supplies where you live? I order lids by the case when I put in my bi-yearly bulk order and pay $2 a case that way from this place in Oregon. http://www.azurestandard.com/index.php


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for the heads-up. i'm checking around come monday afternoon when i get done working my weekend.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Update...checked two K-Marts today. The one closest to me didn't have anything remotely associated with canning, and the second one only had a couple of water bath canners, no jar lids to be found anywhere, and they said they don't plan on getting any more. They said, "You know, that's really outdated" and looked at me like I was crazy for even asking, lol!

I did pick up a Mirro 8-quart pressure cooker they were closing out for $38 (they had a couple of 4-quart ones for $25), so the trip wasn't a total waste. 

I also went to a different Walmart, and they only had one (ONE!) box of wide-mouth lids on the closeout shelf for $1.99. They also said they don't plan on getting any more canning supplies. Neither them or the one closest to me has ever had a Ball Blue Book or any other supplies. The one closest to me now has lids, like I said for $3.99 a box, salt and pickling spices, and that's the extent of their canning supplies. They said it doesn't go with the "new upscale" impression they're trying to establish. That's okay, I'll be happy to spend my money somewhere else, lol.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Last year WalMart had them for $1.50 a dozen. So far they haven't put out any canning supplies for this season. I hope they'll put them out after they clear the Easter merchandise. 

Sure hope they aren't priced at $4 a box this year for regular. There's a K-mart about an hour from here. Next time I need to go in that direction, I'll be checking them out, too. And, the Family Dollar stores. They also had canning supplies last year. 

Lee


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

went ahead when i got off this a.m. i couldn't find any at the old sapulpa, ok walmart today either. will check sand springs in the a.m. on the way home from work. scary!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Save yourself a trip, the SS doesn't have them either. I checked the big Glenpool store today, that's where I got the one box on closeout. I think I'm going to order some from eBay. :shrug:

The Sapulpa Walmart was where I saw the lids for $3.99 just a couple of weeks ago, along with the salt and pickling spices. Can't remember exactly where I found them, but they were in a new spot. Doesn't really matter to me, I'm not paying $3.99 for regular lids!!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

check lehmans.com Even with the shipping the bulk lids are much less expensive - approx. $1.78/doz. Won't help the folks in Alaska I know but Big Lots often has good deals on lids and last Friday (2 days ago) Fred's stores had Golden Harvest lids for $1.00 a dozen.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Judy! Lehman's is usually so high priced on everything, they're my last go-to place, who knew, lol. We don't have Fred's here, and our Big Lots carries boxes of new jars (where I got most of mine), but no extra lids or anything else to do with canning, at least not for the last couple of years. I will check them again though, with it becoming more popular again, maybe they'll have some this year.


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

I saw this lid price increase coming several years back. 
We are fortunate to have a nice Mom&Pop grocery store and ordered 3 cases thru them. 
IIRC back then a box was about a $1
If you have a small M&P store close by, you might want to consider them for a case order of lids.
Good luck


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

If you have Ace Hardware or DoItBest Hardware stores nearby you can order supplies online and have them shipped to the store.

http://doitbest.com/Canning+jars+and+supplies-Jarden+Home+Brands-model-31000-doitbest-sku-630516.dib

http://doitbest.com/Canning+jars+and+supplies-Jarden+Home+Brands-model-42000-doitbest-sku-660671.dib


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I found 2 cases regular at Walmart for $1.50 per box - got 16 boxes. I am quite sure last year I paid $1.87 there. No wide mouth, but I can't imagine they won't get them in soon.


----------



## Sparkey (Oct 23, 2004)

Bought several dozen reg lids @ Menards today for $1.39/doz

Wide were $1.99


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Mrs Swirta, and GrammasCabin, there is an eBay seller that is reasonable on shipping. I plan on buying one the bigger packages here pretty soon: Look for Mulberrylanefarm


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

For anyone in Oklahoma, the local chain grocery Warehouse Market has regular flats $1.59 a dozen and wide-mouth $2.29 a dozen. They also have regular quart jars $8.99 and wide-mouth quarts $10.99, didn't see any pints, not sure if they hadn't put them out yet or what. That's the best price I've found anywhere so far. 

Ladycat also posted in Countryside Families that the June 6th Red Plum coupon insert in the newspaper should have some Ball coupons in it for $1.50 off a case of jars. I know a lot of people got them last year and were able to save them until fall when they closed out everything and got some really good deals.


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't normally post here. I just got to looking at some other boards tonight. 
Anyway, I can't believe some of the lid prices you guys are posting. They are absolutely insane. If you have a Dollar General near you look there. I just bought a bunch of boxes of regular lids for $1 each. They're the American Harvest brand.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, I just looked at Ebay, and am I ever glad I bought 1500 last summer for 10 cents each! Now I feel like I ought to keep a look out for that price again, just so we don't run out! I know things keep getting more expensive (except my paycheck!) but that's a horrible price.
Kit


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I checked prices on the large mouth rings and lids....more than $6.25 a dozen...unreal ! I asked the clerk if they had some gold in them at that price. In a small town, every item you buy is high.


----------



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, those prices are scary.

My Walmart has them for $1.50 for small mouth and $2.12 for wide. Fleet Farm was a bit higher.

I am going to check Menards. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Pouncer said:


> Mrs Swirta, and GrammasCabin, there is an eBay seller that is reasonable on shipping. I plan on buying one the bigger packages here pretty soon: Look for Mulberrylanefarm


I second the Mulberrylanefarm! I have bought from her before and was pleased. Go to their website http://www.mulberrylanefarm.com as it is usually a little cheaper since they don't have to pay for ebay fees.

This will be my next purchase from them......

Item: 252 (21 doz) wide and 288 (24 doz) regular mouth canning lids. 
Price: $79.99 ($1.77 per box, 12 lids in a box). 
Sales Tax: Illinois residents add 6.25%. 
Shipping: $10.70, USPS Priority Mail Flat Rate Box. 
Final, Delivered-to-Your-Door Unit Price:

$2.00 per box of 12 lids (IL residents $2.11).
Available to Ship: IN STOCK! 
More Details: small box


----------

